# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  What therapies helped you?

## Keepsmiling

I want to know which therapy worked best for your depression. I am in stage 2 depression for years now. Life is getting bored and feeling worthless. But, I feel I feel I should be more energetic and kick start life back. Unfortunately, something holds me back. I also get occasional mood swings. 

I want to escape from this never-ending loop of emotions. My bbf wants to me to take Cognitive behavioral therapy(CBT). Will it help me change? I go out seldom to party and hangouts because I will be the odd one standing in the corner alone. I want a life, but I am unable to break out from this shell. 

What do you know about CBT? Please, share your exp with it. And if there are better therapies that gave you results, share them too.

----------


## S deleted

CBT is quite successful for many people and if you've not tried it before it is well worth trying. It's all about breaking the cycle that causes your mood to spiral downward and changing the way you view or react to situations can help. Are you taking any meds at the moment? The reason I ask is cos the combination of the meds and CBT is in my opinion a better option that one of the other.

----------


## Paula

I agree with Stella, CBT is very effective at teaching you how to challenge your thinking and reactions. Exercise is also hugely important in managing depression. Have you ever tried mindfulness?

----------


## Suzi

I agree with the others. CBT can be really helpful, but it's like anything - some things work better for some rather than others, so it can be a case of trial and error. Also you will only get out of it what you put into it. 
Meds and talking therapy as a combination and actually just talking about how you are feeling etc

----------


## purplefan

Yes, CBT although it took me a while to see the benefits of it. I found it very helpful. Also some hypnotherapy i had done privately. It helped me focus on the now and not in the past.

----------


## magie06

I've found the treatment MBT has worked very well for me. It's a talking therapy with a group session once a week and an individual session once a week also. I've also stuck with my meds and I've successfully come off some of them with the help of my psychiatrist. Keep taking the tablets and looking into the other options available.

----------


## cloudy

Try as many things as you can. You pick up tips from all of these different experiences.

----------


## Tawny

> Yes, CBT although it took me a while to see the benefits of it. I found it very helpful. Also some hypnotherapy i had done privately. It helped me focus on the now and not in the past.


I didn't have CBT but have had hypnotherapy, privately. I found it to be extremely helpful, it helped that the therapist was on the same wave length as me too so I guess I was lucky, doubly so as she is now a good friend..  

At the moment, I am seeing a counselor once a week.. I have to pay part as it is a charity based organisation running it.  The woman I'm seeing is wonderful.. I never have any expectations and sometimes I thought there was no focus but it's all slipping into place now..

I hope you find something that works for you Keepsmiling, I have heard many good things about CBT...

----------


## Hefalump

Having been on a waiting list for 18 months I have finally started therapy. It is cognitive based trauma therapy. The NHS only allows 18 sessions and I am terrified it will end before I am ready. 
I also have acupuncture once a week for my depression and that has helped a lot too. I'm taking duloxetine and pregabalin for depression, anxiety and ptsd.

----------


## Paula

> Having been on a waiting list for 18 months I have finally started therapy. It is cognitive based trauma therapy. The NHS only allows 18 sessions and I am terrified it will end before I am ready. 
> I also have acupuncture once a week for my depression and that has helped a lot too. I'm taking duloxetine and pregabalin for depression, anxiety and ptsd.


Hi and welcome. It'd be lovely to get to know you a bit better so, when you're ready, feel free to start up your own thread  :):

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely agree with Paula - jump on in and let us get to know you better..

----------


## Dime1102

Hi all. WHat's a reasonable price for private therapy? I've been recommended to someone who charges £100 for 50 minutes. Is this expensive or a the norm? 

Thanks

----------


## Suzi

It depends on your area, the experience of the therapist etc. I'd ask around and ask for recommendations.

----------



----------

